# 2005 XL TCR T-Mobile - Frame Question



## caledondave (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

Quick silly question from a newby. I'm a 6'8" - 260# Clydesdale who has been mountain biking for 10 years and has now moved to the "other side". I recently bought a 2005 XL TCR T-Mobile off e-bay. I am puzzled over the hole with the plastic cover in the bottom of the top tube. What is that for?

Dave


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

My 2006 TCR C2 also has the hole with a plastic cover on the same spot... I don't think it is any cause for concern.

FWIW, my 2008 TCR C2 does not have the covered hole at the bottom of the top tube.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I think it's to attach a number plate if you're racing.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Any pics of that? I'm wondering if my OCR C3 has that?


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

Dave,

i have the 2007 TCR Tmobile bike and it doesnt have a hole. Are you sure the brake cable holder hasnt separated from the toptube.

My brake wires run the length of the top tube with spacers keeping it away from the tubing.

other than that, I cant see what else it would be. Surely numbers would be attached by ties.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

this is my bike...cant see what you mean by a hole


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

correct. holds a race number plate


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

RIDERUBICON said:


> this is my bike...cant see what you mean by a hole


thats a TCR Alliance (t-mobile replica) though...
not the same frame as the full carbon TCR Composite Team which i think he's talking about...
hope i didn't burst your bubble


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

Lotta extra money for a number holder 

Anyway you didnt burst my bubble....wasnt comparing but interested in what the previous older models offered


----------



## caledondave (May 10, 2008)

*Hole in Frame*

Thanks for your input and suggestions. I think it is for a racing number. It is doubtful I will race at any real calibre. Now I need to figure out what to do with it. 

One thing is to possibly fill the entire frame with e-load or some other sport drink high in electrolytes and attach flexitble straw to it. That way I can save the Camel Bak for the Mountain Bike and enjoy sport drinks rich in carbon.


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

caledondave said:


> and enjoy sport drinks rich in carbon.



rich in carbon is right...have you ever pulled everything off a carbon bike and given it a good shake?...most bikes will produce anywhere from 1-2 teaspoons of carbon filings...dead weight!


----------

